# Ulster- Appeal upheld at lower panel



## Fouryears (2 Jul 2020)

Hi all, first time posting but have been utilising the site and guidance for ages so thanks so much for all the information. Today we got a letter saying our appeal has been upheld and we have been awarded additional compensation. There is no more information than that regarding the makeup of the compensation. I had appealed on various different points and no one point has been addressed individually. Just that the appeal is upheld and here's a compensation amount. Is that the normal outcome?

I'm delighted to be getting additional compensation - it's about 15% of the original redress amount. Even when i was writing the appeal, some of my points felt weak but i decided to take a "free bite of the cherry" as some of you mentioned a few times about appeals. But some weren't so weak, eg we went into a payment plan which affected our credit rating and they felt we would have required that regardless of whether we were on a tracker, we clearly wouldnt have as they had already overcharged us a significant sum by then. 

Another point i made was that they said our credit rating would be "fixed" but it had not been 10 months after redress. 

I also noted that their calculations did not accurately match the central bank rates ... often times it was in our favour but nonetheless they should have had the corrrect ecb rate plus tracker of 1.15% but they were 3 or 4 periods of time when they were out by .15% or so. 

Anyway longwinded way of asking, should they have provided a breakdown of the number they have offered today. We received our redress letter in Oct 2018 and appealed just before the year expired. I asked them to examine our account to see if it was affected in August 2017 so it's going on ages!!!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jul 2020)

Well done on winning something.

In a case like this where the compensation is not an actual calculation, I would not expect them to provide a breakdown. 

It's easy to calculate the overcharge and refund that.

But how do you calculate the compensation for the inconvenience? 

So they just get a sense of the inconvenience, compare it with others, and pay an amount.

Don't forget that this is on top of what you have already received. 

Brendan


----------



## Fouryears (2 Jul 2020)

Brill thanks for the perspective Brendan. Look I'm delighted! It was a free bite of the cherry and it really was unexpected that it would be quite as much! Personal circumstances and some niggling self doubt in my grounds for appeal leave me thinking i should thank my lucky stars, bank the extra cash and do something nice with it!! I havent the heart to keep going so i should consider it a win! Thanks again.


----------

